# They threw a GSD off a bridge



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

This just makes me so mad and sad. I live in this city too. If they didn't want the dog why not just take it to the animal shelter.  Dog tossed off bridge, reward offered for info | KFOR.com ? Oklahoma City News & Weather from KFOR Television, Oklahoma's News Channel 4


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There are no words...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

$2500 reward, they mean business, good. 

Recruiting members for the lynch mob.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you read the comments at the end of the article? "I used to own Rookie, but gave him to..." 15 seconds of fame...:crazy:

Poor baby - hope he recovers... The perp better watch out for LEO - they don't take too kindly to stuff like this in that neck of the woods. Wish I could hold the guy as he's cuffed.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

They showed this story on the news just now and Rookie is to weak right now for surgery so they are waiting to see how he does. All his medical expenses are covered by the Human Society. They also said the officer who found him is interested in adopting him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What is wrong with people? I just read how in a northern county here in Illinois someone put a chihuahua in a carrier and out on the curb to get picked up with the garbage


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In December in Illinois that dog might have died by the time the garbage men came. Good thing it has been warm this year, but still, garbage. But then in Cleveland that broad killed her four year old boy and stuffed him in a garbage bag and he was found in trash. _That_ lynch mob I am close enough to join.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am just sick about this. I want to take the person who did this and throw them off the 59th St bridge.


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

What is WRONG with people?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I'd be banned if I expressed my true feelings about that poor dogs "owners"...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't ya think the owners would have removed an identifying collar. My guess is the dog was stolen by some sadistic thug, maybe some sadistic teenagers, maybe an x-boyfriend, maybe an irritated neighbor.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Don't ya think the owners would have removed an identifying collar. My guess is the dog was stolen by some sadistic thug, maybe some sadistic teenagers, maybe an x-boyfriend, maybe an irritated neighbor.


This is exactly what I thought.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

This is so incredibly sad. People who do things like this must have something seriously wrong with them. O hope they catch this loser soon. And this poor dog will be in my thoughts. I hope he's comes out okay!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I shouldn't have read this. What is wrong with people? I hope Rookie recovers and finds a forever home.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I think I'd be banned if I expressed my true feelings about that poor dogs "owners"...


I KNOW I would.  Must behave. Ohhh stories like this make it difficult  I hope he pulls through and one of these people on the board looking for dog will see this and consider him. After going through this kind of thing I hope he spends the rest of his days in the best possible home.


----------



## Zoya (Dec 6, 2012)

This is just plain SICK! And they say humans are the most intelligent. Obviously this person isn't human. I can't comprehend how cruel and disgusting people can be. Poor, poor Rookie. What did he do to deserve this. I hope he's well now and has found a loving, kind and caring home......


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I KNOW I would.  Must behave. Ohhh stories like this make it difficult  I hope he pulls through and one of these people on the board looking for dog will see this and consider him. After going through this kind of thing I hope he spends the rest of his days in the best possible home.


The story was updated since I read it and it looks like the officer that found him is considering adopting him if he survives. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got an update on Rookie. He was transferred to OSU and they are going to do surgery on him today. I know he will have a much better life with whoever gets him than he had before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Don't ya think the owners would have removed an identifying collar. My guess is the dog was stolen by some sadistic thug, maybe some sadistic teenagers, maybe an x-boyfriend, maybe an irritated neighbor.


You would think that but where are they? It's a national story. I would think if that were the case, the owners would be in the story as well.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I hope he pulls through.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Oh, poor Rookie! Prayers that he pulls thru and gets adopted! Needs a good loving home. 
I just don't know what's wrong with some people either! I'd like to toss them off a bridge to see how they'd like it!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I rescued a cat that was left next to a trash container in his carrier - on the coldest day of the winter. He was declawed, microchipped. Luckily someone called AC. He came to me with pneumonia.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

No way the 'owners' aren't involved. The media would've been on them already because they would have said if the dog was taken. When my dog was taken and killed, I was all over that. 

People are just becoming more and more sadistic !!!  

Too bad the dog didn't rip them apart before they had the chance to do this. I'd consider joining this lynch mob if I were anywhere near it!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Where is the lynch mob?? I am wiling to travel to join it!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry - off-topic --- what is "_Pseudo swearing"??_ I guess I got slapped & I don't know why...:crazy:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> Sorry - off-topic --- what is "_Pseudo swearing"??_ I guess I got slapped & I don't know why...:crazy:



making up similar words that simulate swear words, or x-ing out letters on a cuss word... I've been banned for it twice now


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

They've increased the reward for Rookie to $7500 now. He is out of surgery and they were able to save his leg. I've heard a lot of conflicting stories about who owned him and what actually happened to him. I hope they find that [email protected]#$ that did this. Reward Increased To Help Catch Person Who Threw Dog Off Bridge - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

Dog Thrown From OKC Bridge Undergoes Surgery - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

When are they going to severely punish animal abusers already?!!!! Enough of hurting these innocent animals  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Makes me so angry. Original owner gave him up on craigslist, than he gets adopted by that guy that had his five minutes of fame on TV "It breaks my heart." 
Yeah, right, you loved him so much that after half a year you gave him back to the original owner who dumped him onto you via craigslist and then he got dumped to yet another owner and then thrown off a bridge. 

ALL OF YOU FAILED HIM, PERIOD!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> making up similar words that simulate swear words, or x-ing out letters on a cuss word... I've been banned for it twice now


Which is ridiculous in itself but let's not get into that.


----------

